# Rihanna beginnt Therapie



## krawutz (20 Juni 2013)

Rihanna hat ihre laufende Tour unterbrochen, um sich stante pede, wie der gebildete Sachse spricht, einer Therapie gegen Sex- und Liebessucht zu unterziehen.

Ich hoffe, dass das nur eine Ente ist (ich meine die Nachricht, nicht Rihanna).

Womöglich müssen wir sonst in Zukunft auf ihre öffentlichen Konzertmasturbationsgriffe verzichten.


----------



## Krone1 (20 Juni 2013)

Da trifft Sie auf halb Hollywood :thx:


----------



## comatron (20 Juni 2013)

Ob ihr da auch jemand den Unterschied zwischen Sex - und Liebessucht erklärt ?


----------



## Punisher (26 Juni 2013)

bei mir kann sie auch ne Therapie machen


----------



## Moonie (26 Juni 2013)

Punisher schrieb:


> bei mir kann sie auch ne Therapie machen



und die soll wie genau ausschauen?


----------

